# December 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Dec 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Dec 7, 2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in NOVEMBER 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by Random.org wins! https://www.random.org/

This months prizes is a Mattlures Baby Bass Swimbait in the Largemouth pattern. :shock: 








*And this months winner is G3_Guy*


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 1, 2009)

383

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## 1436delta (Dec 1, 2009)

i take 200 =P~ =P~ =P~ thanks jim


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 1, 2009)

241


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 1, 2009)

Jim, 

I'll take 308 Thanks


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

480 please


----------



## VBTravisD (Dec 1, 2009)

3..... Thanks


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll have my 454 # & wish everybody a Merry Christmas.


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Dec 1, 2009)

115 please


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 1, 2009)

179 this time


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 1, 2009)

*126* :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 1, 2009)

#346


----------



## honers (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm jumpin the wagon this month....go with.....295


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 1, 2009)

12


----------



## njTom (Dec 1, 2009)

406


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2009)

great prize as always...... *320*


----------



## fish devil (Dec 1, 2009)

:twisted: Lucky 13


----------



## Brine (Dec 1, 2009)

223 [-o<


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 1, 2009)

I give 444 a try, Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2009)

396


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll try 293 again.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 1, 2009)

276


----------



## freezer (Dec 2, 2009)

i'll have # 488

Thanks Jim


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 2, 2009)

226


----------



## Nick Jones (Dec 2, 2009)

231


----------



## russ010 (Dec 2, 2009)

169


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2009)

229


----------



## lcdr frank (Dec 2, 2009)

First time I get in...give me...


327 . [-o< 


Frank


----------



## shamoo (Dec 2, 2009)

25 please.


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

273 Thanks for the chance Jim!!

:beer:


----------



## river_wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

58 Please.


----------



## azfish (Dec 2, 2009)

Lets try 268. Thanks.


----------



## Zum (Dec 3, 2009)

# 6 please


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 3, 2009)

440


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 3, 2009)

283


----------



## captclay (Dec 3, 2009)

384 again


----------



## Boater (Dec 3, 2009)

*333*


----------



## bcritch (Dec 4, 2009)

Number 88 Please


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 6, 2009)

69
your the man Jim =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 7, 2009)

138,,,,ty sir....JIGGY


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 7, 2009)

362
Thanks


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2009)

*And this months winner is G3_Guy*

The winning number was 240, G3_guy chose 241. Congrats man!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 7, 2009)

=D> Congrats on the win! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats G-3 ------------- enjoy he prize =D>


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2009)

congrats man... and to think, 240 was my number almost everytime because that was the military unit i used to belong to... now I'm in the 169th


----------



## njTom (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new lure. =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL... thanks guys!

Oddly enough this is the first time I have picked 241... it's my 4 yr old's favorite number. Any time you ask him how much or how many for anything, you inevitably get... 241 as the response. That being said, I guess I will have to share my winnings with him for bringing me good luck. :LOL2: 

Thanks Again!


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new lure.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats G3_Guy, I think you should get your 4 year old anything he wants


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 8, 2009)

congrats G!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats. That's a good bait. 

I'm slipping. I think this is the only contest I have missed since i joined :shock: #-o


----------

